# New Tax laws



## Learner (9 mo ago)

Is it okay to post a question to the forum on this subject?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Sure, as a question _not_ a advertisement of or self-promotion which are not permitted on this site.

This section linked below would be a better area..
_








Horse Law


Discuss horse related laws such as contract, liability, taxes, and other laws related to horses, stables, farms, etc.




www.horseforum.com





hlg.
forum team moderator_


----------

